# time standing still



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

does anyone else think that time seems to go really slow?
i think it maybe my anxiety levels are so high that i find time seems to last forever.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the thing is your in pain,albeit emotional mental...and i dont know about you or anyone else but this is why for me time seems to stand still,i long for the time when darkness falls and i can get tucked into my bed,my mind is still racing but i know sleep will soon follow


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah, im the same.. i love going to bed just coz i know ill be asleep soon, however i think ive been loving bedtime too much coz i go to bed so early that im awake so much earlier too, which makes the days drag even longer. ive really gotta try to push myself to stay up later


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

funny you should say that im just having a convo with someone about how he likes mornings,and yet i hate mornings as if i wake too early i usually think 'shit here we go again' 
but hes taking his meds at night and i take mine in the morning so maybe that has something to do with it


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

It seems to go really slow, but when I look back, I wonder where all the time has gone.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i suppose when we are lying on our death beds we will be wishing we had more time....and wishing we didnt moan so much....well i will anyway


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

The human mind only tends to remember only the ups and downs of life. Most times when you're feeling just okay or nothing big is going on you kind of slide through the days without giving them much thought. When you have anxiety or DP you're constantly aware of how youre feeling and what you're feeling is "down" or bad. Therefore because of the constant state of self awareness and the constant state of feeling bad time goes by very slowly and your mind is remembering every single minute of the day because of how you feel. Please don't think time going slow is part of some scary DP symptom. It's merely your mind being human. I found that when I feel better and I don't think about anxiety/DP or feel anxiety/DP that the days slide by like they used to. It makes perfect sense if you think about it.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

gotta agree,ive got a hangover today and its been hell,but thats the price i have to pay for going out,a hangover for me does really feel like im losing the plot but i alsys return back to what i percieve as 'normal'


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah i know the whole time draging on thing is only natural. i just thought id post something about how i feel in an attempt to make myself feel a bitt better.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm on the other end of the scale. Time appears to travel far too quickly for my liking, with DP being an almost all consuming force during most of my waking hours since I've been suffering. I look back over the last year and realize that I've spent most of the time deep in introspection and really have achieved a great deal at all


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't know that it feels like it's standing still, but I definitely feel like I've lost connection with it. Whether it seems slower or seems faster I just don't know.

Nemesis, that's a really good point you made about wasting time via too much introspection. I feel like that too. I wonder to myself a lot, am I going to be 50 one day and still worrying about stuff that will never be? The thought of wasting my time on things that will never come to fruition freaks me out. I hope to GOD that this will not be the case.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

my perception of time gets all messed up sometimes. Sometimes days fly by & sometimes they go by too slow & sometimes i have no idea lol

I used to look foward to going to sleep, but lately, likeover the last few months i often have real strange & vivid dreams & sometimes sleep paralysis. Plus its the summer & its not exactly easy to fall asleep like it is in the winter.


----------



## kenc127 (Aug 10, 2004)

do you ever go to bed and lay there completely freaked out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

sometimes


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

thank god i can still sleep alright, for a while i was havign real problems with waking really early, 4 in the morn type thing, since i started on the anti-depressant my sleep has got somewhat better, i think i still go to bed too early and as a result im wakinmg up really early, but this time it's more like 7, which really isnt such a bad thing, except i dont work and it leaves me with very long boring days. however ive found a nice little easy going job for a while that i hope will keep me busy which should help with the time standing still business and also i hope it helps me break the obsessive thinking thats going on way too much in my mind.


----------

